# Bag for flying with two bikes



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any recommendations for flying with two bikes? Rather than waiting 4-6 months for my bikes to show up in my sea cargo shipment, I'd rather fly my bikes as my second piece of luggage.

Is this an option? I found something like this http://shop.bikeprousa.com/Double-Race-Case-A-21.htm but it's way more than I want to spend.

Likewise, found something like this for a single bike: http://www.pikapackworks.com/

Is there a healthy in between from people who have flown internationally with bikes?


----------



## Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

I have two bike bags- one is the race case you reference above. I have used it a couple of times and I am not wholly sold on it.
1) it's heavy and I incur overage with airlines 
2) while it's not as large and heavy as a hard case, it's still the size of a small pony
3) my bikes seem more or less secure in the case, but locking them in properly can be a PITA and I am not 100% sold on the protective properties of this case. The airlines love to stack on top of it or toss them sideways and due to the way the bikes lock in there, I don't feel great about either of these scenarios. 

I just bought this Polaris Bike Pod
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-track-bike/Polaris-EVA-Bike-Pod-Suitcase/POLRBIKC200000000000

It's not hard but it does have a form factor; it's light, and totally manageable. No airline overage. One downside is they might be hard to get outside of England. But I'd look for something like that.


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on that case. It's looking like it may be hard to safely move two bikes at once in a case - once I move I'll be back to the US about once a year with only one bike so may not be worth it. Was looking at possibly this and then sea shipping the second bike

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1023910_-1_1530000_1529500_400019


----------



## Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

I did a lot of reading before I bought both of my cases and people seem to come down one of two ways:

1) soft cases are fine and *most likely* your bike will be fine
2) hard cases are the only way to go, especially if you have an extremely expensive bike.

The problem with hard cases is that they are heavy, hard to store, and hard to fit in a cab or any sort of public transportation.You will these days always incur airline overage (unless perhaps you are flying a swish Asian airline).

Go look at one in person. Pick it up. Think about dragging it around a city (if that is where you are going to be abroad.)

If you don't care about weight, don't care about overage fees, and have end-to-end SUV transport to and from the airport at all times, get a hard case. 

But I'd definitely go and look at them if you can.

Also, you might consider that good old standby, the cardboard box, if you want to take both bikes at once.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Why not FedEx?


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Why not FedEx?


FedEx half way across the world? No thanks. Be better in the long run with me flying internationally multiple times a year and moving every 2-3 years to buy a case


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

1nf0s3c said:


> FedEx half way across the world? No thanks. Be better in the long run with me flying internationally multiple times a year and moving every 2-3 years to buy a case


I meant instead of sea cargo.

I worked for a company that shipped many bikes all over the world (6 continents). Wherever possible, we had a staff member check a bike or two as luggage. If that wasn't possible/practical, FedEx was usually the cheapest shipper.

I have a hard case, which I've flown with and shipped UPS. UPS is cheaper, but this was for domestic trips only. I'd sooner trust my bike to UPS or FedEx than an airline -- be aware that you may be required to sign a waiver that absolves them of all damage claims for "sports equipment".

Shipping also solves any hassle getting your bike from the airport to wherever.


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I meant instead of sea cargo.
> 
> I worked for a company that shipped many bikes all over the world (6 continents). Wherever possible, we had a staff member check a bike or two as luggage. If that wasn't possible/practical, FedEx was usually the cheapest shipper.
> 
> ...


Nice, I'll take this into consideration. I'll probably try to figure out the cost aspect once I firmly find out where I'm moving too.

Either way though, I'm still looking to fly one of the bikes with me since transportation won't be an issue.

Thanks guys, keep the recommendations coming!


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you considered a bike with S&S couplers or similar? That might save you a lot of money for the bike that travels a lot.

<img src="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=109107&d=1195795271".


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

double bike boxes are heavy and huge. they do not fit in many (most?) Italian taxis and take 2 people to load onto a train. why not take one bike and ship the other?


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

I just found this the other day. I don't know the person or if it is still available. Maybe two bikes could fit, if the second is disassembled, maybe... 
You should contact the seller and see!


----------

